# Recent herping (Pic heavy)



## Chicken (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi everyone, heres just some of the herps i've found over the past 4-5 months.

Start off with some snakes - 




Eastern small-eyed snake (Cryptophis nigrescens) by James Lowe Reptile, on Flickr




Lowlands copperhead (Austrelaps superbus) by James Lowe Reptile, on Flickr




Dwyer's snake (Parasuta dyweri) by James Lowe Reptile, on Flickr




Juvenile Eastern brown snake (Pseudonaja textilis) by James Lowe Reptile, on Flickr




Little whip snake (Parasuta flagellum) by James Lowe Reptile, on Flickr


Onto some skinks - 




Ctenotus robustus by James Lowe Reptile, on Flickr




shingle Shingleback (Tiliqua rugosa) by James Lowe Reptile, on Flickr




McCoys skink (Anepischetosia maccoyi) by James Lowe Reptile, on Flickr




Tussock skink female (Pseudemoia pagenstecheri) by James Lowe Reptile, on Flickr




White's skink (Liopholis whitii) by James Lowe Reptile, on Flickr




Lerista bougainvillii by James Lowe Reptile, on Flickr

Heres a Pink-tailed worm-lizard, a critically endangered legless lizard.




Pink-tailed worm-lizard (Aprasia parapulchella) by James Lowe Reptile, on Flickr

Juvenile vittatus - 




Juvenile Eastern stone gecko (Diplodactylus vittatus) by James Lowe Reptile, on Flickr

And lastly, a few frogs.




Eastern banjo frog by James Lowe Reptile, on Flickr




Eastern banjo frog by James Lowe Reptile, on Flickr




Bibrons toadlet (Pseudophryne bibroni) by James Lowe Reptile, on
Flickr




Southern brown tree frog (Litoria ewengii) by James Lowe Reptile, on Flickr




Spotted marsh frog by James Lowe Reptile, on Flickr


Had to include Skip! 




Kangaroo by James Lowe Reptile, on Flickr



Thankyou very much for looking! 

James.


----------



## blakewilson (Aug 16, 2013)

Incredible pictures that was a pleasure to view thank you

Blake


----------



## Bushman (Aug 16, 2013)

You've taken some beaut shots there James. Well done and thanks for sharing.
I especially like the shot of the roo against suburbia. The caption 'Welcome to Australia' came to mind. lol


----------



## Maxwell (Aug 16, 2013)

perfect way to waste my final ten minutes of work. 

Great shots, ill ensure to keep my eye out for more of your work.


----------



## Nephrurus (Aug 16, 2013)

The kangaroo shot is cracking!


----------



## Chicken (Aug 16, 2013)

Thankyou everyone. Sorry i forgot to mention all of these were found in Vic.


----------



## NickGeee (Aug 17, 2013)

Great pics! The Vittatus and the banjo frogs are my faves


----------

